# How close



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How close do you guys sitting when hunting with a partner? My partner wants to spread out far, so we can see more ground, but I want to be closer so if there is something to shoot we both can watch it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Depends on the terrain, but we have set up anywhere from 10 yards apart to 150 or more yards apart. A lot depends on the terrain. If we have some hilly areas, we get on opposite sides so we can see different draws. Sometimes in flat ground we will sit together or on opposite sides of a shelter belt. At those times we can hand signal each other.

If we are sitting close to each other we will even split the area up. For instance: draw an imaginary line down your calling area (like a fencepost or rock). Then one guy gets the left side of that line the other gets the right. If I have a coyote coming in, you don't want two guys fidgeting around or moving a gun trying to get shots at it or watch it. Whatever side it is on, have THAT guy doing the watching and positioning. More people moving = more chance of getting busted. Then also you don't have guys fighting or getting ****** about who gets to keep the fur.

I try to make it a point that if the other guy has an approaching coyote on his side, I try to NOT watch at all and keep my eyes where they are supposed to be. No unnecessary movement. Except last time we were hunting I was running my PM-4 so I had to watch and know how to work the sounds.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> Depends on the terrain, but we have set up anywhere from 10 yards apart to 150 or more yards apart. A lot depends on the terrain. If we have some hilly areas, we get on opposite sides so we can see different draws. Sometimes in flat ground we will sit together or on opposite sides of a shelter belt. At those times we can hand signal each other.


Nail on the head!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We are hunting small hills with wide open terraine. I could care less if I get the shot, being that I have shot them before and he hasn't.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> We are hunting small hills with wide open terraine. I could care less if I get the shot, being that I have shot them before and he hasn't.


Well with that one may sit on one said the other on the other side, again it really depends on what it looks like and where they are expected...... or not expected to come from! The will prolly come from the latter of the two areas! :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

In that case I would use the wind, terrain, and sun to guide you on this and set you buddy downwind of you and make sure you are the one calling. Get him looking the way you think they will approach and you take the other direction in case you get a unpredictable one..which you will. Get your buddy to lip squeak or use a squeaker so you can tell if he sees one, since he will get all jacked up since he has never shot one. Give him a little control and hope he is patient!

Pack the camera and get a picture of his first yote its the best one he'll shoot.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, we know where they are going to come from. Yesterday we were out and we spread out and Casey could see something and I and Luke couldnt see it, so it was kind of frusterating. Being that I have better eyes then both of them.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

like fallguy said its more less up to you. communication is key. make sure you both know what you're looking at. split up the terrain so you two arent lookin in the same areas.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well the problem is, we cant really split up to much because if I were to go to the other side of the hill I would be facing a road a two house.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol then dont or you can just make sure there is nothing behind your shot that can get damaged or is valuable


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well yeah, I wouldn't shoot, but for some reason my partner loves to always spread out and I would rather be closer.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Yeah, we know where they are going to come from. Yesterday we were out and we spread out and Casey could see something and I and Luke couldnt see it, so it was kind of frusterating. Being that I have better eyes then both of them.


However, they have to learn somehow! If you are spread out you can see much more. IMO. I am guessing he at least knows what they look like right? Maybe have the one that is new sit by you and the other sit away...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well they both know what they look like. Yes, you can see more spread out, but I think you can see better being closer. Oh well I guess I will keep tryin git his way until he either decides to try something different.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Which of you guys (you or your buddies?) has more coyote experience and has shot more coyotes? Let that guy decide how to set up and the other guys do it that way. :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well Casey has hunted them before alot with a bow in Iowa but never shot one. And the other kid just goes with for fun. Though the only ones I have ever shot were when I was out scouting for geese.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

or you can do it like when your were a kid.... take turns saying what gets done


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Well Casey has hunted them before alot with a bow in Iowa but never shot one. And the other kid just goes with for fun. Though the only ones I have ever shot were when I was out scouting for geese.


Sounds like you are all pretty Green. Just give it a shot, all you can do is try it out!

If nothing else just sit with your backs all to eachother at one spot. :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I guess I could try that :wink:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

and if it doesn't work you can tell them you told them so.... i love doing that


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I could, but Casey has been trying so long and so hard to get one.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

he will get one sooner or later however you guys set up.


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

Some of the best ways I discovered on how to set up was watching a Rangy Anderson Video. Each one of his set ups are slightly different. Sometimes they're all close together other times they are on different hills. Like was said before it all depends on terrain.

That being said, going out with 3 guys who don't have a lot of experience I think I'd try to stay closer together at first then when you all understand each others habits better and become more efficient coyote hunters, it'd be safer to spread out more. Just imo.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I never really thought about the safety aspect of it. Though I have thought about the calling. I can call but Casey wants to so I let him.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If you guys are rookies, I think its best to sit close enough to where you can communicate in whispers or low voices.

Until a calling team gets to "know what the others thinking before he thinks it" I think this is the best approach.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

ahh i gotta get me a few hunting videos


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ok, I will try sitting closer.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good advice barebackjack

Papapete and I always recap each stand when we get back to the truck and it is amazing how much we think alike and can tell what the other is thinking and seeing, even when we are on opposite sides of the hill. when you get to that point it gets real fun real fast.


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

We always take turns calling. I'll call the first stand, then my hunting partner will do the next one. It works out pretty well. We both get practice that way and I learn alot by listening to him. Makes it a better experience for both of us.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I finally learned something on here. Well something out side the BP.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Good advice barebackjack
> 
> Papapete and I always recap each stand when we get back to the truck and it is amazing how much we think alike and can tell what the other is thinking and seeing, even when we are on opposite sides of the hill. when you get to that point it gets real fun real fast.


Hmmm. You may be a predator caller if you know more about your calling partner than your significant other. :beer:


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Good advice barebackjack
> ...


Now thats funny :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes we always take turn calling too. makes it fair also for who is getting the downwind shots.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well Casey and I are going out in a little bit. Hopefully we can see something.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Went out tonite and didnt hear or see anything. Sat close and far.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Good advice barebackjack
> ...


add that one to the you're a predator caller if.... post


----------

